# My dormant Tivo is whimpering away at me, while Sky HD makes my life a misery



## gadgetguy (May 26, 2002)

I took a painful decision about 3 months ago to cancel my ongoing subs to Tivo and since then it has sat in my bedroom doing nothing. I thought as i had bought Sky HD a few months before and the Tivo was hardly being used i couldn't justify continuing the subs. I also try to watch as much as i can in HD so had less time to use the Tivo and the SD programmes.

Now don't get me wrong, when the Sky HD box works and you are sitting back with a beer enjoying the big match or a movie in glorious HD, Tivo is nowhere near my thoughts. But the key to the last sentence was the word *when*. The gltiches and failed recordings and quite frankly the complete lottery of not knowing whether you have your programme to watch when you settle down to it is starting to do my head in and countless other peoples also i believe.

It just makes you realise how superior in all departments the Tivo is apart from obviously its lack of HD output and i am starting to feel a strong desire to start using it again. Can hardly remember any issues with it at all in the 6 years i have had it and at least when there is a problem the box explains what happened unlike the Sky HD box which just sits and laughs at you.

Of course the biggest irony of it all is remembering its Sky i phoned to cancel my subs. The same people who are providing inferior usability and stability in their current product to me in 2008 than what they offered in 2002 as a support for Tivo back then.

I feel the urgent need to emigrate to Australia or the US coming upon me.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You never know, the Australian tivo may be coming to us too


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> You never know, the Australian tivo may be coming to us too


Or alternatively Tivo's global PVR solution for PCs intended to take on Windows Media Centre Edition.

They have already signed agreements to provide the EPG data for this.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

The new service is targeted for New Zealand too  ... so me (as a full blooded Kiwi) thinks the subject should read AUSTRALASIA TIVO ..... 

Sorry ... couldn't help it!!!



mikerr said:


> You never know, the Australian tivo may be coming to us too


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Wtf ?


----------

